# FAs who DO HAVE a pronounced fetish... check in!



## BarbBBW (May 16, 2009)

*Well this thread is obviously a "spin off " from UBC's thread "FAs who have no pronounced fetish... check in!" I find fetishes simply amazing and very interesting to say the least! I am always intrigued by the many different kinds of "fetishes" and the people who have them! So please feel free to post your GREAT Fetish on this thread!
NO SNARKY COMMENTS!!!!!
NO JUDGING ANYONE!!!!!!
I want people to feel comfortable posting here!!*


*My Fetish(es)*
I will definitely say is *FA's* , honestly ALL FA's make my knees weak!! No matter age,height,weight,skin color, married, single DOESNT matter to me!! Its the pure thought of them finding a BBW such a turn on!


----------



## exile in thighville (May 16, 2009)

joined the furries when they gave me first pick in the fetish draft


----------



## CleverBomb (May 16, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


> joined the furries when they gave me first pick in the fetish draft


XKCD of course. #471





[mouseover text: _Hey, are you friends with any hamsters? This kite needs a passenger._

-Rusty


----------



## BarbBBW (May 16, 2009)

CleverBomb said:


> XKCD of course. #471
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hehehhehe


----------



## StarWitness (May 16, 2009)

I was so happy when I saw that xkcd. (And yes, I like to pretend I'm an anthropomorphic raccoon on occasion, so I'm biased. )


----------



## thatgirl08 (May 16, 2009)

Similar thread - http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=57407


----------



## Victim (May 16, 2009)

Giving and receiving by hand (not myself, that's actually boring). I even prefer this to receiving oral.


----------



## marlowegarp (May 16, 2009)

CleverBomb said:


> XKCD of course. #471
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is amazing. A friend and I always used to joke about Fetish High. It was a high school where the people into BDSM and other cliche fetishes  were the jocks and feeders and people with weight-related fetishes were the drama kids. Furries were the AV nerds. 

I am an FA first and foremost but I have feeder tendencies and interests. I find weight gain and over-indulgence appealing. I also other things, but those two relate to...where we are right now. To clarify, I find it all hot as hell, but can enjoy sex and intimacy without it.


----------



## BarbBBW (May 16, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> Similar thread - http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=57407



ahhh thank you hun!! I looked and didnt find one!! Muahh you are the best!


----------



## Wagimawr (May 18, 2009)

Weight gain and the bellies it makes bigger.

Fetish enough for ya?


----------



## BarbBBW (May 18, 2009)

Wagimawr said:


> Weight gain and the bellies it makes bigger.
> 
> Fetish enough for ya?



wonderful Jason thank you


----------



## PhatChk (May 18, 2009)

All I am going to say is HANDS! Strong big hands!!!!


----------



## Mathias (May 18, 2009)

I have a thing for bellies. :wubu:


----------



## Sydney Vicious (May 18, 2009)

I'm weirdly in to like.... being stuck.
no so much in the sense that i am being forced but more so i want it and i willge t it in this one particular spot. also... a light choke is awesome.


----------



## mediaboy (May 18, 2009)

If you ride a bicycle and have Spock ears I will fuck your brains out.

Or make you a cucumber sandwhich.
*
THE CHOICE IS YOUR'S AND YOUR'S ALONE!*


----------



## jay kratos (May 18, 2009)

Mathias said:


> I have a thing for bellies. :wubu:




I second that.


----------



## mergirl (May 18, 2009)

Mathias said:


> I have a thing for bellies. :wubu:


hmm.. me too. Though i have posted on the vanilla post too. I thought liking bellies was kinna like liking tits or arses. Does it make it a fetish because less people prefer bellies to breasts or bottoms? hmm.. i have wondered that before. I feel its just a body part preference..though if thinking bellies are the best body bit is a fetish..then sign me up!!


----------



## fatbellygirl (May 18, 2009)

Well I must say I am fat and a FA. I guess I also have a fetish. I prefer looking at SS woman even though I'm straight. I find extreme weight gain stories very erotic as long as they are believeable. I like watching people stuff measure and weigh. Is that a fetish?


----------



## mergirl (May 18, 2009)

its a fatish!


----------



## fatbellygirl (May 18, 2009)

Awesome belly. Nice addition to Big Cuties.


----------



## Chef (May 18, 2009)

where do I begin? lingerie and sweaters, feet (fat), toes/pedicures, cankles, boobs, back boobs, buttshelves, crushing (walking on back, squashing, facesitting), expansion (weight gain, belly/butt/breast/thighs enlargement), belly inflation (stuffing/pregnancy/stretchmarks), feederism, smoking, messy fun (mud/pudding/etc), and furries.


----------



## Chef (May 18, 2009)

btw, I cheated and looked at the fetish map to remember what some of mine were: http://alfredo.octavio.net/files/aoctavio_fetishmapbig.gif


----------



## BarbBBW (May 18, 2009)

Chef said:


> where do I begin? lingerie and sweaters, feet (fat), toes/pedicures, cankles, boobs, back boobs, buttshelves, crushing (walking on back, squashing, facesitting), expansion (weight gain, belly/butt/breast/thighs enlargement), belly inflation (stuffing/pregnancy/stretchmarks), feederism, smoking, messy fun (mud/pudding/etc), and furries.



Soooooooooooooooooooooooooo COMPLETELY IN LOVE WITH YOU CHEF!!!!!:wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## Chef (May 19, 2009)

I could do with some crushing/squashing right now too!


----------



## BarbBBW (May 19, 2009)

Chef said:


> I could do with some crushing/squashing right now too!


hahah yeahh me tooooooooo!! C'mere babe!! ::::jumps on Chef::::


----------



## Chef (May 19, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> hahah yeahh me tooooooooo!! C'mere babe!! ::::jumps on Chef::::



*mmmph mmm mm phmmmph*


----------



## wrench13 (May 29, 2009)

Fetish? well maybe not that strong, but I do enjoy spanking a big round jiggling ass! Not to the point of being boorish, more like watching the booty come to rest of it's own natural accord. And of course followed by soothing, soft carresses. I'm frankly surprised that more FA's don't fess up to liking this. 

Also, giving a loving spanking to a nice fat mons pubis ( Mound of Venus) is hot as hell. Everything from a full handed spank to spanking with one finger, poised above the clit, until we get that oh so hot wet splatty sound.

Excuse me , I gotta go squeeze or spank something!


----------



## BarbBBW (May 29, 2009)

wrench13 said:


> Fetish? well maybe not that strong, but I do enjoy spanking a big round jiggling ass! Not to the point of being boorish, more like watching the booty come to rest of it's own natural accord. And of course followed by soothing, soft carresses. I'm frankly surprised that more FA's don't fess up to liking this.
> 
> Also, giving a loving spanking to a nice fat mons pubis ( Mound of Venus) is hot as hell. Everything from a full handed spank to spanking with one finger, poised above the clit, until we get that oh so hot wet splatty sound.
> 
> Excuse me , I gotta go squeeze or spank something!



hahaha :blush:hmmmmmm after that post I think I do too!! HOTTT:smitten:


----------



## ToniTails (May 29, 2009)

i love squashing


----------



## katherine22 (May 29, 2009)

fatbellygirl said:


> Well I must say I am fat and a FA. I guess I also have a fetish. I prefer looking at SS woman even though I'm straight. I find extreme weight gain stories very erotic as long as they are believeable. I like watching people stuff measure and weigh. Is that a fetish?



I love watching SS women walk - drives me crazy!!!!


----------



## zosimos (May 31, 2009)

fatbellygirl said:


> Well I must say I am fat and a FA. I guess I also have a fetish. I prefer looking at SS woman even though I'm straight.



I was like whoa, secret Lesbian Nazi fetish huh?


----------



## ilikefatsexywomen (Jun 2, 2009)

A girl with Wide JIGGLING hips.


----------



## nykspree8 (Jun 3, 2009)

wrench13 said:


> Fetish? well maybe not that strong, but I do enjoy spanking a big round jiggling ass! Not to the point of being boorish, more like watching the booty come to rest of it's own natural accord. And of course followed by soothing, soft carresses. I'm frankly surprised that more FA's don't fess up to liking this.



And that is why I love big buts  Fav position is doggy, can't imagine a butt lover who would prefer any other position than this, and just watching it jiggle, grabbing onto it, or slapping it, w/e I can do with it LOL, is a total turn on ;P


----------



## Skinny_FFA (Jun 8, 2009)

As an FFA it is bodyfat in general, big soft bellies in particular but love all the fat parts... and especially certain movements caused by the overweight got me totally aroused. Also weight gain and encouraging... but.. when I think about it... EVERYTHING what is related to fatness is a turn on for me!


----------



## TheFutureBlob (Jun 8, 2009)

I actually like big ears on women. Like...prominent ears that stick out from the side...the kind of ears that are impossible to hide with their hair.

It's kinda strange...but BIG EARS rock! 

(i saw this girl the other day...her left ear was a regular looking normal ear... while her right ear stuck out sooo much!!! and she always had her hair tucked behind it.

oh god. that is such a turn on!!!



is there a name for this fetish? or am i just unique?


----------



## adam (Jun 8, 2009)

Alright. I'll contribute. I'm aroused by seeing a bbw or ssbbw, with obviously soft jiggly flesh with many rolls and lots of cellulite squashing someone almost mercilessly, while sitting upon their chest, preferably, and while eating to gain so that they may easily flatten them even more later. I can of course be the one being sat on by the woman. My head pinned down and my face smothered by her ulta soft though unquestionalby heavy belly, or under her hip/buttock flesh or wedged into the deep crevase of her ass depending on which direction she is sitting on me, or whoever it is she is sitting on. Yeah, I love all that. Then there is blanketing, butt drops, belly flops, and trample. Alright so I like squashing/smothering/crushing...and eating...and soft jiggling flesh.


----------



## adam (Jun 9, 2009)

To ad, I'm not actually a submissive type, so figure that one out.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 9, 2009)

adam said:


> Alright. I'll contribute. I'm aroused by seeing a bbw or ssbbw, with obviously soft jiggly flesh with many rolls and lots of cellulite squashing someone almost mercilessly, while sitting upon their chest, preferably, and while eating to gain so that they may easily flatten them even more later. I can of course be the one being sat on by the woman. My head pinned down and my face smothered by her ulta soft though unquestionalby heavy belly, or under her hip/buttock flesh or wedged into the deep crevase of her ass depending on which direction she is sitting on me, or whoever it is she is sitting on. Yeah, I love all that. Then there is blanketing, butt drops, belly flops, and trample. Alright so I like squashing/smothering/crushing...and eating...and soft jiggling flesh.





adam said:


> To ad, I'm not actually a submissive type, so figure that one out.



*Ummmm thats just a pleasure to read!! I dont think it has to do with dom or sub,... she is controlling her body, but you are controlling whats being done to her body,.. I have to say its a WIN WIN situation for both!!*:eat2:


----------



## mithrandirjn (Jun 14, 2009)

I've got a bit of a strange one, I admit. I think part of what makes weight gain, specifically, a turn on for me in some cases is that I get a kick out of the fact that it's kind of a "transformative" act.

I don't know why, but I've always found transformations interesting; rarely in a sexual way, but interesting nonetheless. Probably steeped in my childhood fear of werewolf movies .

But a woman gaining weight is a transformation, in a lot of ways, and it sometimes involves mental changes (the person's attitude/outlook, etc.) as well. There's just something about that that really intrigues me, which explains why I frequent the story section of the board quite a bit.


----------



## mergirl (Jun 14, 2009)

mithrandirjn said:


> I've got a bit of a strange one, I admit. I think part of what makes weight gain, specifically, a turn on for me in some cases is that I get a kick out of the fact that it's kind of a "transformative" act.
> 
> I don't know why, but I've always found transformations interesting; rarely in a sexual way, but interesting nonetheless. Probably steeped in my childhood fear of werewolf movies .
> 
> But a woman gaining weight is a transformation, in a lot of ways, and it sometimes involves mental changes (the person's attitude/outlook, etc.) as well. There's just something about that that really intrigues me, which explains why I frequent the story section of the board quite a bit.


Do you like the 'Transformers, robots in disguise'???
Do you think it would be sexy if a woman turner into a canoe?


----------



## marlowegarp (Jun 14, 2009)

C'mon, you know it would be hot if Dims' new motto became "roll out!". 

And canoe no, kayak yes.


----------



## mergirl (Jun 14, 2009)

yeah..those sexy kayak women...i love them especially when they turn into robot penguins.


----------



## anybodys (Jun 20, 2009)

ooh-- shall i just list them?
well, tummies. if i'm not careful i will pay so much attention to a man's tummy that i will neglect other parts. i love manboobs, too, but i'm very picky.
not feeding exactly, but stuffing and overindulgence... i have a friend who gets food-drunk every time he eats because he loves food so much (and has a really good palate) and it turns me on like nobody's business. especially when he eats too much and it knocks him out. 
love being dominated, spanked, choked, beaten, slapped, pinched, etc.... especially being trapped under a bhm, my face covered by his big belly or luscious bosom, smothering me...
i have a fantasy of being eaten... please don't think i'm psycho, i'd never want this to be a reality... but i love the idea of a man eating cherry pie or something off of my body and being this big bad wolf, tearing me apart with his teeth and gorging himself on me. 
so now you all know way too much. :blush:


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 20, 2009)

anybodys said:


> ooh-- shall i just list them?
> well, tummies. if i'm not careful i will pay so much attention to a man's tummy that i will neglect other parts. i love manboobs, too, but i'm very picky.
> not feeding exactly, but stuffing and overindulgence... i have a friend who gets food-drunk every time he eats because he loves food so much (and has a really good palate) and it turns me on like nobody's business. especially when he eats too much and it knocks him out.
> love being dominated, spanked, choked, beaten, slapped, pinched, etc.... especially being trapped under a bhm, my face covered by his big belly or luscious bosom, smothering me...
> ...



WOW,.. I,...am.....speechless! That doesnt happen very often! Good for you!! HOT!!!


----------



## exile in thighville (Jun 22, 2009)

anything dark involving fat or expansion is a good bet.


----------



## fatluvnguy (Jun 30, 2009)

I don't know. But I have always had a preference for really large legs from the thighs to the feet. :smitten:


----------



## Tau (Jul 2, 2009)

Belly buttons on fat girls *gah!*...and that crease they sit in - that totally makes my panties wet.


----------



## msbard90 (Jul 4, 2009)

ha here goes nothing- bellies tucked into jeans that hang so low that it divides into each leg......... complete and total orgasm :wubu: well that, and extreme cellulite :blush:


----------



## AnyaDServal (Jul 4, 2009)

Well, count another one down in the furry category. I don't think I'm THAT weird as far as furs go though . I love fat furs...yes they exist!

Other than that... I loooove bellies. And I have a thing for guys that would in the gay community be called bears. Gimme my big hairy dudes ^_^ 

So yeah, that's me.


----------



## Diego (Jul 4, 2009)

Hair chest, tan skin, bellybuttons (and through shirts), tight jeans, gaining :smitten:


----------



## SocialbFly (Jul 5, 2009)

so, my question is sorta easy...i thought the definition of a fetish is something that someone *MUST* have in order to obtain sexual satisfaction...the word must is the word i question...it seems like many of these things are a sexual like that may not be mainstream, but hardly considered a true fetish...

true of false?


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jul 5, 2009)

SocialbFly said:


> so, my question is sorta easy...i thought the definition of a fetish is something that someone *MUST* have in order to obtain sexual satisfaction...the word must is the word i question...it seems like many of these things are a sexual like that may not be mainstream, but hardly considered a true fetish...
> 
> true of false?



This question comes up everytime someone mentions fetishes. Your definition is correct, in my opinion. Liking belly buttons or dark hair or chubby legs isn't really a fetish, IMO. 

I'm into feederism.. that's a fetish. I prefer dark hair and guys over 6 foot.. that's just a preference.


----------



## Diego (Jul 5, 2009)

SocialbFly said:


> so, my question is sorta easy...i thought the definition of a fetish is something that someone *MUST* have in order to obtain sexual satisfaction...the word must is the word i question...it seems like many of these things are a sexual like that may not be mainstream, but hardly considered a true fetish...
> 
> true of false?



I think a fetish is not a must for every case (whoever makes that definition is wrong, I would like to say a fetish is a sexual attraction that general population don't share). I can be satisfied when the person is not overweight or all that so maybe i just have many of options. 

Don't think I could be with a bean pole though!


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jul 5, 2009)

SocialbFly said:


> so, my question is sorta easy...i thought the definition of a fetish is something that someone *MUST* have in order to obtain sexual satisfaction...the word must is the word i question...it seems like many of these things are a sexual like that may not be mainstream, but hardly considered a true fetish...
> 
> true of false?



That is the definition of a *psychosexual fetish,* (An objective attraction to a non sexual object that is required for sexual gratification) but partialisms (Body part lovin' lol) are kinda a fuzzy area. Some say "Yes: That's still a fetish," whether it's liking boobs or feet, but others say partialisms are not, so it's a big hmmm.....


----------



## adam (Jul 6, 2009)

"Fetish" is for non-sexual things/objects, not living beings, which are required by an individual in order to reach certain satisfaction.

"Phillia" is the proper word I think, in regard to sexual freakiness for the living. I saw something on dailymotion last night about this misuse of the word "Fetish". Anyhoo.

I'm still a guy into squashing....the good kind....not that other stuff.


----------



## mergirl (Jul 6, 2009)

adam said:


> "Fetish" is for non-sexual things/objects, not living beings, which are required by an individual in order to reach certain satisfaction.
> 
> "Phillia" is the proper word I think, in regard to sexual freakiness for the living. I saw something on dailymotion last night about this misuse of the word "Fetish". Anyhoo.
> 
> .


hmm what about "necrophillia"??  Thats like exactly the oposite!


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm just enjoying the list....keep going, fetish or turn on, whathaveyou.


----------



## mergirl (Jul 6, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> This question comes up everytime someone mentions fetishes. Your definition is correct, in my opinion. Liking belly buttons or dark hair or chubby legs isn't really a fetish, IMO.
> 
> I'm into feederism.. that's a fetish. I prefer dark hair and guys over 6 foot.. that's just a preference.


Hmm..what about feedeers who could do without feederistic fantasy to 'get off' and what about people who would HAVE to be with dark haired people over 6 feet to get turned on? 
I think fetish and preference are words which are open to interpretation, i'm not actually even sure that it matters anymore. If you like something you like something, whatever you decide to call it.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jul 7, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Hmm..what about feedeers who could do without feederistic fantasy to 'get off' and what about people who would HAVE to be with dark haired people over 6 feet to get turned on?
> I think fetish and preference are words which are open to interpretation, i'm not actually even sure that it matters anymore. If you like something you like something, whatever you decide to call it.



Yeah, I mean I don't really care that much either way.. I just think saying something like I like tall guys and calling it a fetish is a little extreme.. unless of course you really do need tall guys to get off, aha.

I don't NEED feederism to get off but since it's out of the norm and I definitely need it in some form a few times a week (even if its online stuff only and not real life) I consider it a fetish. My preferences are tall, dark haired guys but like, I don't go online looking for erotic stories or porn with tall, dark haired guys in it because it's not that central to my sexuality. That's how I differentiate it personally.


----------



## exile in thighville (Jul 7, 2009)

SocialbFly said:


> so, my question is sorta easy...i thought the definition of a fetish is something that someone *MUST* have in order to obtain sexual satisfaction...the word must is the word i question...it seems like many of these things are a sexual like that may not be mainstream, but hardly considered a true fetish...
> 
> true of false?



varies. some people can't get off without their one big turn-on, some make do, most fall in between. speaking personally, i run the gamut depending on my mood.


----------



## Paquito (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm a sucker for mutual gaining.

And I definitely have the "fatish." I'm fascinated with all things fat, whether they be bellies, boobs, butts, etc. Watching fat people is the best, whether they be guys or gals (when theres a big fat guy nearby, I imagine being his weight).


----------



## mergirl (Jul 7, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> but like, I don't go online looking for erotic stories or porn with tall, dark haired guys in it because it's not that central to my sexuality. That's how I differentiate it personally.



Ahh..see i think this is the best definition of either sexuality or fetish as opposed to preference yet. Preference you can take or leave but you would rather take, given the option. Sexuality-Is central to your sexual self and you need to have what you desire on that front. Fetish is like an offset of sexuality or a focal point (i think it can be a spectrum) where you might actively seek out things to satiate it.
Do you think that 'fetish' is something you cannot do without? 
e.g. You may be gay and not have sex or fantasise for a long period of time.. but say you are a gay feeder/feedee, do you think the 'fetishistic' side is one that HAS to seek out fantasy?
I was wondering also whether this had to do with the fact that so many people repressed 'fetish/sexuality' that they thought was abnormal in some way, so that now its something they must have. I don't think something is ONLY a fetish if it is ONLY that you can 'get off' to but i do think it might be a central theme to most fantasy.


----------



## msbard90 (Jul 7, 2009)

lol my preferences are based on the naughty naughty things I would do with those who meet my criteria.... then those would most certainly be fetishes. But thats going into a much deeper realm


----------



## mergirl (Jul 7, 2009)

oohh.. go deeper.. go deeper!!!


----------



## msbard90 (Jul 7, 2009)

mergirl said:


> oohh.. go deeper.. go deeper!!!



That's what she said! LOL i'm such a riot


----------



## mergirl (Jul 7, 2009)

you ARE!! Also, i think you look Irish.. but i don't know why! I think it may be because you look a wee bit like one of my Irish friends..


----------



## msbard90 (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm more of what you'd call a european mutt.

dutch
german
italian
scottish
british
and yes, a wee bit irish


----------



## mergirl (Jul 7, 2009)

msbard90 said:


> I'm more of what you'd call a european mutt.
> 
> dutch
> german
> ...


Nice! see you could be Scottish or Irish and also be 'British'. Though, generally when people say British they mean English.. especially during wimbledon!!


----------



## msbard90 (Jul 7, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Nice! see you could be Scottish or Irish and also be 'British'. Though, generally when people say British they mean English.. especially during wimbledon!!



yeah by british i think theres english and welsh as well... but all in all, we sum all those up as american


----------



## nikola090 (Jul 7, 2009)

hey hey I read the word 'italian' ,that's right? !?!


----------



## msbard90 (Jul 7, 2009)

nikola090 said:


> hey hey I read the word 'italian' ,that's right? !?!



Oh you most certainly do haha! My father's parents came here from Napoli  about 50 years ago.


----------



## mergirl (Jul 7, 2009)

msbard90 said:


> yeah by british i think theres english and welsh as well... but all in all, we sum all those up as american


wow..Irish, scottish, English and welsh.. your ancestors moved about a LOT!!


----------



## nikola090 (Jul 7, 2009)

italian blood :smitten:


----------



## msbard90 (Jul 7, 2009)

lol go ask my mother about it, hun... she's everything under the sun.
but looks english.
Its crazy which traits stick around.

and yes nik... its mainly italian blood running through these veins


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jul 7, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Do you think that 'fetish' is something you cannot do without?



Yes, in general.. meaning not every single time you get off you need that thing to be present in some form but in general, overall it's something central enough to your sexuality that you need it at some point. Does that make sense?


----------



## Allie Cat (Jul 12, 2009)

I've got a few of 'em... most of which I've had to learn to ignore or moderate over the years, since it's somewhat impossible to find anyone who shares them... I'm a feeder, I'm into BDSM.. Dominant, slightly sadistic; I love to spank, and I seem to have a 'thing' for humiliation and fear as well.. And I love to see a cute girl collared and leashed. And yet I love it when a big fat girl straddles my chest and rests her belly on my face.

Soo that's me. No judge plz kthx.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 12, 2009)

Divals said:


> I've got a few of 'em... most of which I've had to learn to ignore or moderate over the years, since it's somewhat impossible to find anyone who shares them... I'm a feeder, I'm into BDSM.. Dominant, slightly sadistic; I love to spank, and I seem to have a 'thing' for humiliation and fear as well.. And I love to see a cute girl collared and leashed. And yet I love it when a big fat girl straddles my chest and rests her belly on my face.
> 
> Soo that's me. No judge plz kthx.



i think thats very hot!! good for you to be able to share them! I for one appreciate it!


----------



## pdesil071189 (Jul 12, 2009)

Chubby Arms are my Fettish lol


----------



## Mitchapalooza (Jul 19, 2009)

anyone else into having big beautiful women sit on them


----------



## rob1974 (Jul 25, 2009)

I have a fetish for seeing big women atop smaller men and especially find it arousing to see big women on top of smaller women. I enjoy being the guy on the bottom, whether it be facesitting, lapsitting or just having big women lay on top of me. The bigger the booty the better cause I'm infatuated with big asses. I'm not into the extreme squashing where it causes pain and you're almost unconscious left gasping for air. I enjoy the feeling of being completely enveloped by a soft curvy body.


----------



## Koldun (Jul 26, 2009)

anybodys said:


> ooh-- shall i just list them?
> well, tummies. if i'm not careful i will pay so much attention to a man's tummy that i will neglect other parts. i love manboobs, too, but i'm very picky.
> not feeding exactly, but stuffing and overindulgence... i have a friend who gets food-drunk every time he eats because he loves food so much (and has a really good palate) and it turns me on like nobody's business. especially when he eats too much and it knocks him out.
> love being dominated, spanked, choked, beaten, slapped, pinched, etc.... especially being trapped under a bhm, my face covered by his big belly or luscious bosom, smothering me...
> ...



...if you're weird, so am I....


----------



## Koldun (Jul 26, 2009)

msbard90 said:


> ha here goes nothing- bellies tucked into jeans that hang so low that it divides into each leg......... complete and total orgasm :wubu: well that, and extreme cellulite :blush:



Muffin tops?


----------



## Koldun (Jul 26, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> This question comes up everytime someone mentions fetishes. Your definition is correct, in my opinion. Liking belly buttons or dark hair or chubby legs isn't really a fetish, IMO.
> 
> I'm into feederism.. that's a fetish. I prefer dark hair and guys over 6 foot.. that's just a preference.



You like feeding or being fed or both?


----------



## Koldun (Jul 26, 2009)

Guess I like mutual gaining.

I also seem to like dominating a woman - making her feed me, feeding her so she gets fat too. Not as fat as me though.


----------



## balletguy (Aug 19, 2009)

mine are more in the clothing line i guess I love BBW's who wear really tight things like spandex. I love BBW's in bathing suits, and I love BBW's in tights


----------



## snuggletiger (Aug 19, 2009)

i guess for me something about a super sized woman wearing a big fur coat :wubu:


----------



## imfree (Aug 19, 2009)

I love to see a really fat woman in good print-design bikini.
It goes without saying, of course, that I love a playfully
flirty BBW most of all.:bow:


----------



## Mathias (Aug 20, 2009)

I have fantasies of going into a dining room and finding the table full of all of my favorite foods. There's an SSBBW there waiting for me and she tells me to dig in! She helps herself to some of the food too, but she's more concerned with my eating. When I start to get full, she encourages me to eat more. When I can't eat another bite she ties me to the chair and force feeds me. :blush:


----------



## Brach311 (Aug 25, 2009)

fatluvnguy said:


> I don't know. But I have always had a preference for really large legs from the thighs to the feet. :smitten:



Agreed.

Legs, wrestling, facesitting, ect.


----------



## Inhibited (Aug 25, 2009)

I like Biceps, not huge ones, small/average ones, like the feel of the muscle and seeing guys in T-shirts when you can see a bit of the bicep above the elbow. Can't beat summer though when guys start wearing singlet tops or even better go shirtless.


----------



## snuffy2000 (Aug 25, 2009)

Hmmm.....Fetishes, I'm not quite sure this would be defined exactly as a fetish, I've actually tried to debate with myself over it. Anyways here we go. :blush:

So, I have this thing with being submissive in the sack, while I AM a switch, I just prefer it and absolutely love it. Nothing gets me going like an aggressive but not overly forceful girl who knows what she's doing . While it is Pretty pronounced, I just don't know what to label it as, so if anyone could, please feel free to do so.

Yeah......:blush:​


----------



## BarbBBW (Aug 25, 2009)

balletguy said:


> mine are more in the clothing line i guess I love BBW's who wear really tight things like spandex. I love BBW's in bathing suits, and I love BBW's in tights





snuggletiger said:


> i guess for me something about a super sized woman wearing a big fur coat :wubu:





Brach311 said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Legs, wrestling, facesitting, ect.





snuffy2000 said:


> Hmmm.....Fetishes, I'm not quite sure this would be defined exactly as a fetish, I've actually tried to debate with myself over it. Anyways here we go. :blush:
> 
> So, I have this thing with being submissive in the sack, while I AM a switch, I just prefer it and absolutely love it. Nothing gets me going like an aggressive but not overly forceful girl who knows what she's doing . While it is Pretty pronounced, I just don't know what to label it as, so if anyone could, please feel free to do so.
> 
> Yeah......:blush:​



LOVE THESE!!! Thanks for SHaring guys!!!:wubu:


----------



## Clonenumber47 (Aug 25, 2009)

Fetishes, hmm...
ok, here it goes.:blush:

BBW/SSBBW fetish - the bigger the better 
Belly Fetish
Face Sitting
Squashing
Feederism - the act of
Erotic Weight Gain - the result of
Inflation Fetish / teamed with Hentai (Air inflation, water inflation, overeating, vore, and occasionally unbirthing)

Intimacy - I prefer to be on the bottom.
Hand - give and recieve
Oral - give
69 - Occasionally
Big fan of dirty talk, especially dirty "fat talk"

And there you have it...:blush:


----------



## BarbBBW (Aug 25, 2009)

Clonenumber47 said:


> Fetishes, hmm...
> ok, here it goes.:blush:
> 
> BBW/SSBBW fetish - the bigger the better
> ...


**swooons**


----------



## The Fez (Aug 25, 2009)

Brach311 said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Legs, wrestling, facesitting, ect.



I read this as 'Lego wrestling, facesitting, etc'

My mind was temporarily boggled


----------



## Rowan (Aug 25, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> **swooons**



Dont you go getting any ideas there woman *shakes finger* lol


----------



## BarbBBW (Aug 25, 2009)

Rowan said:


> Dont you go getting any ideas there woman *shakes finger* lol



hahaha Oh is that ur man?? sorry hehehhee


----------



## Rowan (Aug 25, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> hahaha Oh is that ur man?? sorry hehehhee



Very much so deary


----------



## BarbBBW (Aug 25, 2009)

Rowan said:


> Very much so deary




no worries my friend, i just liked his fetishes


----------



## nykspree8 (Sep 2, 2009)

big boobs in a wifebeater, that just freakin gets me going!


----------



## Inhibited (Sep 2, 2009)

nykspree8 said:


> big boobs in a wifebeater, that just freakin gets me going!



Don't mean to spoil the thread, but what is a wifebeater?


----------



## nykspree8 (Sep 2, 2009)

this guy...lol, what he's wearing


----------



## TallFatSue (Sep 2, 2009)

Methinx my husband would like to see me wearing a wifebeater, but it just ain't gonna happen. However on occasion I have dressed like a genie, a cheerleader and a gladiator, and he reaaaally enjoyed those. Of course it was Halloween, but still... :smitten:


----------



## Rowan (Sep 2, 2009)

nykspree8 said:


> big boobs in a wifebeater, that just freakin gets me going!



I have a couple of wifebeater's mike lent me...i wear them to bed with a pair of pj bottoms and i look damn cute in em


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 2, 2009)

I have many things I like;but, I love seeing BBW wearing Eyeglasses :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## BarbBBW (Sep 2, 2009)

TallFatSue said:


> Methinx my husband would like to see me wearing a wifebeater, but it just ain't gonna happen. However on occasion I have dressed like a genie, a cheerleader and a gladiator, and he reaaaally enjoyed those. Of course it was Halloween, but still... :smitten:



I would much rather those than a wife beater anyday!!:wubu:


----------



## Inhibited (Sep 3, 2009)

nykspree8 said:


> this guy...lol, what he's wearing



lol thanks for the explantation and adding "what he's wearing".
Knowing brings up so many more questions.


----------



## missdelish (Sep 5, 2009)

fatbellygirl said:


> Well I must say I am fat and a FA. I guess I also have a fetish. I prefer looking at SS woman even though I'm straight. I find extreme weight gain stories very erotic as long as they are believeable. I like watching people stuff measure and weigh. Is that a fetish?





100% with you. I feel mine is a true fetish, I can"t get off without the stimuli of story or pics. I enjoy myself, but I never attain orgasm without.

Truly, I feel a bit awkward about this. I'm perfectly fine with my "fetish" but would prefer that it was more strong liking than sexual trigger.


----------



## Sadie_Maso (Sep 13, 2009)

i love big fat arms and bellies, but double chins are the sexiest

i'd also love to have an SSBBW put me over her lap and flop her belly down on me so i'm pinned between her belly and lap and spank me...i know that's kinda, specific for a fetish but i figure bluntness would be best for this :blush:

a question, is there a name for fat upper arms like how rolls of the side of the belly are love handles?


----------



## Kbbig (Sep 14, 2009)

I've had an inflation fetish on and off for a while now. Sometimes it is combined with fattening, and that may be one of the reasons I like it, but essentially, it has to do with girls getting filled up with water or air or food or whatever until they are round-ish. You can see the attraction, I guess. Similarly, girls turning into blueberry girls (yes, like Violet Beauregard) can turn me on as well. Call me strange, I could care less.


----------



## Sugarkitten7 (Sep 15, 2009)

biggers guys and stuckage. im weird like that.


----------



## Make_Lunch_Not_War (Sep 17, 2009)

I don't want to go back to debate between whether something is a preference or fetish, but I remember watching an interview on TV with a sex doctor who described a sexual fetish at something that a person focuses on during sexual activity as a way of avoiding genuine intimacy.

Has anyone ever heard a fetish described this way or is it just me?


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 19, 2009)

Inhibited said:


> Don't mean to spoil the thread, but what is a wifebeater?



I am glad that got explained too. We used to buy those really long breadsticks from the bakery and they call them wifebeaters. So I had visions of women running around wrapped up in bread lol.......


----------



## Inhibited (Sep 19, 2009)

littlefairywren said:


> I am glad that got explained too. We used to buy those really long breadsticks from the bakery and they call them wifebeaters. So I had visions of women running around wrapped up in bread lol.......



lol glad it got explained too, I was envisioning black eyes thats why i didn't want to google it.


----------



## Hathor (Sep 20, 2009)

SocialbFly said:


> so, my question is sorta easy...i thought the definition of a fetish is something that someone *MUST* have in order to obtain sexual satisfaction...the word must is the word i question...it seems like many of these things are a sexual like that may not be mainstream, but hardly considered a true fetish...
> 
> true of false?



My fetish is a penis then. LOL 

Actually... My true fetish is hearing a man moan and breathe. I have to hear it. I love fat, but it's not a fetish for me. 

I also find it a turn on, perhaps this is a fetish too, when a man commands me to do certain things. Not entirely submissive because I don't like to lose control, but a man who takes the reigns a bit and gives me the _feeling_ of losing control is hot. And I know I have a fetish for older men.


----------



## anarcha (Sep 24, 2009)

What a great topic! I'm a woman attracted to women's bellies of all sizes, particularly new or gaining, oh and love handles just send me. Wobbly butts and double chins. Straining clothing, zippers and seams just kill me. Growing out of clothes, new sizes. Sensual, primal enjoyment of food. The curves upon curves. Yum!


----------



## frankman (Sep 24, 2009)

Women's haircuts. They can completely intrigue me.


----------



## biggirlsrock (Sep 24, 2009)

Feet are my fetish...fat is my preference. But I go fucking ape-shit over fat feet!!! Nothing like sucking on a chubby big toe...YOWZAH!!!


----------



## jtgw (Nov 3, 2009)

Just realized I should have posted it to this thread. Oh well. Go over to Fat Sexuality and check out my weirdness!


----------



## dellus (Dec 12, 2009)

Thick bottom and legs
flared hips
cellulite
thunder thighs
Jiggly flesh
brown eyes
high heels
BBW in glasses
Sex in a summer porch
Big butt worship
Intercourse with breeding purpose
Proclaiming my desire for SSBBWs
food & sex in the kitchen wearing apron
corsets
Irish women
voluptous arms and rounded shoulders - exposed like in a summer dress
BBW in a lady like dress - no stockings or undies :eat2:


----------



## LoveBHMS (Dec 13, 2009)

Make_Lunch_Not_War said:


> I don't want to go back to debate between whether something is a preference or fetish, but I remember watching an interview on TV with a sex doctor who described a sexual fetish at something that a person focuses on during sexual activity as a way of avoiding genuine intimacy.
> 
> Has anyone ever heard a fetish described this way or is it just me?



No, but it's potentially one of the dumbest and most offensive things I've ever heard directed towards fetishists.

First off, people don't choose to have fetishes, they just have them. 

Secondly, fetishism is just what I'd call a twist on sexuality. It's still sexuality. Candidly I'd say there is a high degree of intimacy in fetish play if only because you and your partner connect on a level that you likely CAN'T with most people. For most fetish partners, they will tell you that it is very rare to find somebody who *totally* gets your sexuality.

Third, if you're focusing on a fetish just to get off, that does not take away from intimacy any more than a vibrator does. Like some women need a vibrator to orgasm, that does not make a partner lacking or "not enough" and it should not be an interuption to a fulfilling encounter. It's just basically a physical need. 

Also if there is an emotional intimacy present and one partner has a fetish and one doesn't, there is no reason that fact should take anything away from intimacy. Let's say a man has a foot fetish, his partner doesn't. He can give his partner an orgasm via some method, and then maybe jerk off thinking about feet, or ask his partner to give him a blow job while he looks at foot fetish pictures. How does that take away from intimacy? It's just ensuring the fetishist has what he needs to get off.


----------



## andyr19752009 (Feb 17, 2010)

I love wrestling, squashing, facesitting.

My biggest turn on is a woman who is strong enough to wrestle me down and have her way with me.


----------



## desertcheeseman (Feb 21, 2010)

snuffy2000 said:


> So, I have this thing with being submissive in the sack, while I AM a switch, I just prefer it and absolutely love it. Nothing gets me going like an aggressive but not overly forceful girl who knows what she's doing . While it is Pretty pronounced, I just don't know what to label it as, so if anyone could, please feel free to do so.



I'd call that being submissive. There's a whole spectrum in BDSM. Some people like the power exchange and not the pain. Some people just like being tied up. Some people switch, and some people are 99% vanilla, but enjoy being a top or a bottom on certain occasions. As for me, I'm with you there. I really really enjoy being with a woman who is assertive, commanding, and knows how to motivate, especially if she is large and knows how to throw her weight around... and mine too :eat2: I would enjoy letting her be in control and have her way with me, and might even go for some light bondage, but I am really not into the humiliation and torture thing. I consider myself "submissive" rather than "a submissive" because for me it's more of a personality trait than a sexual role, and I have been known to switch from time to time. I do aim to please, after all. But hey, everyone's different, and if you have found what works for you, who else has the right to judge or label?


----------



## That Guy You Met Once (Feb 21, 2010)

I have far too many to even remember them all.

- Girls who have strange fetishes and obsessions, love playing with them, and like to talk about it.
- Oral Fixations, tongues, and lips. Being licked and bitten*, especially on the chest and neck. 
- Too-small clothes tearing, popping open, or riding up. Yum.
- Making fun of each other, spanking and light domination (pain, beyond a mild level, is a turn-off though.)
- People who use eating metaphors to talk about sex, and the people they want it with. Yum.
- Watching BBWs "enjoy" their bodies. Rubbing, patting, and groping themselves or other fatties.
- Breast expansion, but in fantasy only. Implants suck.
- Mutual WG and (straight) fat couples.
- Belching. I have no idea why, but WOW.

For the ones that aren't explicitly sexual:

- Food in general is amazing, in every way.
- Nerdy turn-ons.
- Girls with strange interests.
- Most non-American accents. (And a few local ones.)
- Goths*.
- Trashiness can also be hot, in a way. Girls with junk food addictions* and no table manners? BBWs in wife beaters and clothes meant for someone half their size**? Ghetto booty squeezed into too-small "clubwear?" WANT. 

BTW: This isn't really a fetish, but my main turn-on is being fawned over, told I'm wanted, or felt up. Getting that kind of attention from a girl at all makes me squee.

...

* In moderation.
** Strangely enough, seeing that in public is a turnoff.


----------



## zosimos (Feb 21, 2010)

- Long hair
Long hair is one of the girl features that will really stop me in my tracks and cause my mind to kind of freeze up with pleasure.
- Unintentional weight gain
The loss of control this implies is sexy.
- Intentional weight gain
Girl's taking erotic pleasure in their own bodies is hot!
- Smoking
The powa of the Dark Side.
- Islamic girls :bow:
Coy. Eternally, hopelessly unavailable. Dark eyes. Secret coil of long black hair under the hijab. Inevitably juicy body concealed under tight garments. HOT!!
- Long, floor-length skirts or dresses
A girl wearing a long skirt will always catch my eye. For some reason such skirts seem to be unpopular, but I think girls always look so elegant and dignified in them.
- Arm chub
Big arms really cause my mind to blank out with pleasure like almost nothing else. Soft, pillowy arms. Actual upper arm cleavage....yowza!
- Being out of shape
Struggling to breathe. Helpless encasement in fat. Resistless bondage to the flesh. O. Yes please.

These are a few of my favorite things...


----------



## huge (Mar 14, 2010)

Over indulgence/loss of control while eating, gaining, bursting out of clothes:smitten:


----------



## Nutty (Mar 14, 2010)

I like big bellies and ssbbw comparisons with everyday objects to see how large they are.


----------



## ChubbyPuppy (Mar 16, 2010)

Huh, a good number of furries here.

Furry isn't a fetish for me but it is something I enjoy.

As for fetishes, I have a strong preference for uncircumcised men. *shrugs* Just feels a whole lot better to me, and I find it more attractive. Not here to start a debate, I know it's a touchy issue for some. 

I'm also into bellies, feet, and body hair, especially chest hair. Mmm...


----------



## AtlantisAK (Mar 17, 2010)

Ok, I'm jumping into this pool!

Lets see where to start...These first few are ones that I switch out on depending on my mood:

-Dominating a guy. I have a preference for skinnier guys and I love to wrestle and win, hold them down and just be dominant as hell.

-Being Dominated. Spank me, tie me up, get creative.

-Yes, I have a rape fetishy thing too, but it's gotta be planned ahead of time. I dont think I'd be turned on if someone randomly threw a bag over my head and just dragged me off. Molesting another woman....thats totally one of the top things. 

-Dressing up in the skankiest possible outfit with 6 inch hooker stilettos and stockings! I'm pretty modest during everyday life, but the occasional skanky outfit at home can be such a freaking turn on. My man doesnt even have to be there and its preferred he's not, lol.

-Corset. Theres something about being restricted by one that feels so incrediably awesome. It forces my posture, makes it difficult to move. Kinda hard to explain how much it is a turn on.

-I have a thing for Yaoi that always turns me on like no one would believe. It's gotta be the manga form or written or anime though....no real life yaoi turns me on. Although, during sex with my boyfriend I've pretended in my mind(and how hot it was) to be a guy getting totally ravaged by another guy...

-Cross dressing. I dont think it would turn me on in all situations, so not sure if that would classify it here, but I once got my boyfriend conned into dressing up in a short mini and my stockings...that...my friend, was the hottest thing ever and would love to see it again.

-Being watched is another one...thinking that theres someone out there, peeking....that almost always gets me off fast.

I have more, but thats what I can think of right now.
-cringe- I have so many, lol.


----------



## desertcheeseman (Mar 17, 2010)

AtlantisAK said:


> -Corset. Theres something about being restricted by one that feels so incrediably awesome. It forces my posture, makes it difficult to move. Kinda hard to explain how much it is a turn on.



Wow, I had no idea that corsets could be just as enjoyable for the wearer as they are for the guys who see you in them. I'll have to remember that


----------



## LuvEmLarge (Mar 20, 2010)

I am a pear man. I enjoy large hips and thighs, especially watching a woman as she walks away.


----------



## Venom (Mar 21, 2010)

I LOVE big bellies and man boobies
watching a man stuff himself
squashing and asphyxiation 
when a bhm rubs his belly on me
also Im a masochistic submissive so being tied up and whipped (paddled, elecro-shock ect.) 
I love when a bhm dominates me


----------



## freakyfred (Mar 21, 2010)

Hmmm let's see. 

Older women. I guess that goes back to having crushes on teachers when I was a wee lad haha.
Glasses.
Cleavage.
Handjobs.

eh that's all I can think of atm


----------



## Tau (Mar 24, 2010)

AtlantisAK said:


> Ok, I'm jumping into this pool!
> 
> Lets see where to start...These first few are ones that I switch out on depending on my mood:
> 
> ...



Yaoi and slash - yes please!! My irritation with those two genres though is that the characters tend to be super skinny, shaved to the max pretty boys. Nothing wrong with pretty, skinny boys - they make the world go round  - but i'd love to see some hot fat boys getting held down and roughed up a little.


----------



## balletguy (Apr 1, 2010)

i would say that i am a fanof bellies i also love when BBW's wear spanex i just go crazy i love it.


----------



## andyr19752009 (Apr 26, 2010)

AtlantisAK said:


> Ok, I'm jumping into this pool!
> 
> -Dominating a guy. I have a preference for skinnier guys and I love to wrestle and win, hold them down and just be dominant as hell.



You are the type of girl I'd love to meet. There isn't anything sexier than a big girl who can wrestle down a skinny guy and have her way with hin.


----------



## icmasticc (Jul 1, 2010)

Fetish is such a strong word lol. Hmmm....I guess the only I could say that really could be a fetish for me would be a huge, plump, SSBBW booty. I don't mean SSBBW with a big, flat booty, I mean the jutting out, plump, soft SSBBW booty. The first thing I do when I see an SSBBW is check out her butt lol. I've seen a mix of big and flat and big and plump. I only go for the big and plump ones lol. I'm a fan of pure bottom heavy women, the hips, thighs, booty and all.


----------



## kristineirl (Jul 1, 2010)

AtlantisAK said:


> *snip*
> 
> -Dominating a guy. I have a preference for skinnier guys and I love to wrestle and win, hold them down and just be dominant as hell.
> 
> -Being Dominated. Spank me, tie me up, get creative.*snap*



ah yes, this is one of my er, desires as well. I have always loved taking over and having my way with a man, then flip a switch and become submissive and tender.


----------



## tummytubby (Jul 2, 2010)

tight men's bottoms, like runners have:eat2:
Big noses:wubu:
Being submissive


----------



## imfree (Jul 2, 2010)

BarbBBW said:


> I would much rather those than a wife beater anyday!!:wubu:



Where's Barb?


----------



## xysoseriousx (Jul 2, 2010)

My fetish is stuffing girls until they explode and watching them blow up so many pounds.


----------



## Hole (Jul 4, 2010)

Being choked and squashed.

Certain words/phrases during sex.


----------



## xysoseriousx (Jul 4, 2010)

Also girls in tight clothes.


----------



## Teecher (Jul 4, 2010)

Just the typical pear lover's response.

Thank You.

(I love a wide, shapely backside.)


Teecher

Pears Rule.


----------



## Bearsy (Jul 19, 2010)

Hole said:


> Being choked and squashed.
> 
> Certain words/phrases during sex.



I'm not too sure how I feel about choking, but I'd squash you any day!


----------



## mercy (Jul 19, 2010)

I have....um... a feet thing. And a spanking thing.


----------



## joswitch (Jul 19, 2010)

I approve of this thread!


----------



## spanky.pinata (Jul 19, 2010)

Love meeting a shy fat guy and doing naughty dominating things to him until he comes out of his shell and does them to me...its even better if he's gotten fatter in that time too


----------



## cc_2k2 (Jul 27, 2010)

- Pear shapes, bottom heavy, etc.

- The pregnant body.

- Large panties. Boy-shorts or briefs, I prefer them over skimpy thongs. It just works better to accentuate a bigger butt.

- Indian women, and female Indian attire for that matter. It's all very elaborate looking, and they've been a-ok with showing midriffs centuries before Americans have.

- Lastly there's sitting and squashing. I'm not willing to have that done on my face but on the waist/torso area, it interests me to see how it'll be like.


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 27, 2010)

I've come to the conclusion I adore girls in leggings, girls in all shapes and sizes look 100 times better in leggings for some reason.

*shrugs*


----------



## exile in thighville (Jul 27, 2010)

gf's back roll has this perfect divot right now that's exactly dan's-leg shaped

so i'm into that right now


----------



## October (Jul 28, 2010)

Make_Lunch_Not_War said:


> I don't want to go back to debate between whether something is a preference or fetish, but I remember watching an interview on TV with a sex doctor who described a sexual fetish at something that a person focuses on during sexual activity as a way of avoiding genuine intimacy.
> 
> Has anyone ever heard a fetish described this way or is it just me?



I have had a feedee fetish since I was a child. A few years back I had a ltr with a man who like to take it in the butt. After that I had bf who had a foot fetish. Later on I met I man who I loved dearly off this site. He had a feeder fantasy and we both indulged each other. The thing is I never felt like he could see me as a whole person. It was all about the fetish with me. Long story short, he wound up dying in Afghanistan.

Before I met him I had made the choice to become abstinent for personal reasons. I had been horribly abused as a child and realized that by giving myself to men who hardly knew me was damaging me further. I also began working in the medical field and seeing the sadness and diminished quality of life of many super sized people left a bad taste in my mouth. How could I get off on something that is a source of pain and heartache for so many. When cleaning a super sized patient, the thought of me or anyone else getting pleasure from their pain mad me feel very sad. 

Now I feel like my feedee fantasy is going away. The only time I act on it is when I am under a great deal of stress or feeling neglected or abandoned. Now, when I masturbate, I think of being close to my future husband and us sharing intimacy. I imagine him telling me he loves me. I long for the day when I can let my guard down and truly be loved by a good man who can be emotionally present with me while we make love. Having grown up with a pervert for a father I can say adamantly that the sexual and emotional undertones of a household effect the children. I do not want those vibes in my home.

So yes, in my case, I do believe that feederism was a way for me to avoid intimacy.


----------



## Rocknrollvictim (Jul 28, 2010)

I love feet (preferably small, but as long as they are cute), feederism, smoking, and weight gain


----------



## UnknownSpirit01 (Jul 28, 2010)

It's always about women who are _*bigger*_ in size, no only fat (even though it's the best ) but also inflation/expansion via air and water.
I love how their bodies get so round and spherical, especially with air b/c when they are at their biggest they float in the air, and that to me is...well, you get the picture.
Touching on WG, I'm a definite belly man 
If it's round, it's sexy XD, but I also have a thing for hips to go on top of that ^_^


----------



## blubberismanly (Jul 31, 2010)

I like side fat...losta flabby side rolls for me to fondle and play with. And huge round bellies that bulge further out than down.


----------



## lust4bbbws (Aug 9, 2010)

*To love a big beautiful woman and to find her sexy.....not a fetish but it's about preference. I love my preference and don't give a damn what people say nor think. This world love skinny women and tells us that it sexy. I will not love Halle Berry unless she would gain 75 to 100 pound in a good way.*


----------



## Vageta (Oct 19, 2010)

Wow my list is so long that I could write a book...

I love roleplay...:eat2:


----------



## natepogue (Oct 19, 2010)

lust4bbbws said:


> *To love a big beautiful woman and to find her sexy.....not a fetish but it's about preference. I love my preference and don't give a damn what people say nor think. This world love skinny women and tells us that it sexy. I will not love Halle Berry unless she would gain 75 to 100 pound in a good way.*



Oh yeahhhh brother! I can't tell you how many girls I see who have beautiful bodies and I could just tell they'd hold another 75lbs on their shape so amazingly. My ex girlfriend was one but I never told her I was into big girls. I only hinted towards it after we broke up :happy:


----------



## esaker (Oct 21, 2010)

A fetish is an otherwise non-sexual feature or activity that holds sexual weight for an individual - for example; I have a fetish for women wearing glasses...too damned sexy!



SocialbFly said:


> so, my question is sorta easy...i thought the definition of a fetish is something that someone *MUST* have in order to obtain sexual satisfaction...the word must is the word i question...it seems like many of these things are a sexual like that may not be mainstream, but hardly considered a true fetish...
> 
> true of false?


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 25, 2010)

I am into about everything. Just not getting stuff put in my rump. Yeesh


----------



## burtonboardrline (Oct 31, 2010)

I guess my fetish is just big girls  but especially the largest girls, or when a big girl gains weight to become even more big. and big bellies :eat2:


----------



## dmcdaniel19780 (Dec 1, 2010)

Heels...taller the better; stiletto is preferred
Thigh highs
Matching bra and panty sets
An ass that makes you pay attention as it walks away from you!


----------

